# Free Patterns



## slnovak (Oct 16, 2012)

There are some lovely, high quality, patterns here. The link takes you to knitting/crochet/stitching/sewing patterns. You can go from there! Enjoy!

http://www.coatscrafts.co.uk/Free+Projects.htm

Sheree


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

Great selection of knitting patterns. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks, some cute patterns both knit and crochet


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Oooooh - I don't _really_ need more patterns, but I've save this link! Thank you (I think!)


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Do you think the crochet terms are in UK terms? I want to crochet the Teddy with Waistcoat. I would like to start tonight. The photo looks like sc but directions are dc and because the ch1 does not count as a dc I am not sure.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Kathy - I looked at one of the other patterns (the pencil case) to verify and yes, the patterns are in UK terms - their dc is our sc, etc. Hope this helps you.....


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

vayankee said:


> Kathy - I looked at one of the other patterns (the pencil case) to verify and yes, the patterns are in UK terms - their dc is our sc, etc. Hope this helps you.....


Thank you. I thought so.


----------



## moragagray (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing 

Mo


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Great site!! Thanks for sharing the link. I love the way the site is set up!! It's so easy to browse through. I wish more companies would adopt this method.


----------



## slnovak (Oct 16, 2012)

You are welcome. Here is another, christiliz.

http://www.coatsandclark.com/Crafts/Knitting/Projects/


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Thank you. Many nice patterns here.


----------



## Lynda T (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for that info, looks a great site.


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

thx for sharing some really nice ones


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Love this site thanks.


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

This site is a veritable mother lode! Mercy, I am not going to live long enough to knit up all the patterns I've printed off if I live to be 100!


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I love this site, as many knitters I also do other crafts and am excited to have so many choices on one site. Thanks.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Wow! Lots and lots of stuff! Thank you!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for these patterns. I have bookmarked them. rlmayknit


----------



## slnovak (Oct 16, 2012)

It makes me happy to share with you!! 

Half the battle is finding the "perfect pattern "for the next project!

Thank you for taking the time to say thank you! It is much appreciated!

Sheree


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

What a great site!! its been around for decades (the company) and I never even thought to see if they had a web site..


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for site will look later.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

thank you bookmarked


----------



## niru (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

